# Too Many Edits in Document



## faxylady (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a document consisting of contacts retrieved from various websites. I was trying to cut and paste some pages of contacts from another source into the document and received the following message:

"There are too many edits in the document. This operation will be incomplete. Save your work." What does this mean?:huh:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since you're on an old OS it means you don't have enough disc space left for Word to perform the task.


----------



## faxylady (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I received an email from Tech Support recently, so I attempted to use it. The information you have is from when I signed up several years ago. 

At present, I have a Lenovo Z570 laptop, Win 7 Oper Sys, Microsoft Office 2003.

How do I change my profile?:uhoh:

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

User CP at top left of page. Since you use Office 2003 still check on available disc space. Computer>C:> it will tell you.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Do you have Track Changes enabled on the document? Perhaps that's what's causing the issue.


----------

